# Kindle Lighted Leather Cover sufficient??



## mrkalel (Aug 4, 2010)

From all the pics I have seen with the Lighted Cover, the bottom left corner of the Kindle's screen seems a bit dark.










What do you guys think? I can't seem to find out if the arm is bendable to aim the light a bit lower....


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't think it's adjustable—but no one has one yet to really answer your question... I think.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to get the cover without the light. I like simple. Kindle and cover. I'll supply the light.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

mrkalel said:


> From all the pics I have seen with the Lighted Cover, the bottom left corner of the Kindle's screen seems a bit dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think a photo like that can do the usability justice. It's quite likely that while the top right corner is brighter, the bottom left is just fine. I know my M-Edge light doesn't cover the whole screen with the same brightness, but the bottom portion of the screen is perfectly readable.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mrkalel said:


> From all the pics I have seen with the Lighted Cover, the bottom left corner of the Kindle's screen seems a bit dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the same as you about the corner and bottom being dark, so I'm not going to get this cover. I'll wait and see the reviews of it first. I love my Octovo light and I'm holding out hope that it will work fine with the K3.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Just drop in at Wally World and get one of those inexpensive LED light thingies that strap on your head.
You can pretend you are Jeff Corwin exploring a tropical swamp at night, keeping an eye out for gators, crocs, and the occasional giant python.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I am dubious about the light in the Amazon cover for the same reasons.

For example, compare your photo to the one below that I took. It shows the Mighty Bright Flex2 (less than $20 at B&N) lighting up my DXG which is obviously much larger than a k3. There is no light here except from the Flex2 and it was nearly dusk when the photo was taken. I too have my doubts that the Amazon cover light illuminates the lower left corner sufficiently. It might! But it is hard to know from the photos that Amazon provided.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with CaroleC - I have the Mighty Bright Flex light too and it's good enough to cover the DXG screen so it will be more than enough for the K3, so I can't see the point of buying another one. Yes, it's convenient having the light right there and not taking up any space, but I think unless you regularly read on the go in places that are too dark to see properly it's probably not going to be worth your spending the extra on, especially if it's not that good anyway.


----------



## natgomez22 (Nov 4, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> I am dubious about the light in the Amazon cover for the same reasons.
> 
> For example, compare your photo to the one below that I took. It shows the Mighty Bright Flex2 (less than $20 at B&N) lighting up my DXG which is obviously much larger than a k3. There is no light here except from the Flex2 and it was nearly dusk when the photo was taken. I too have my doubts that the Amazon cover light illuminates the lower left corner sufficiently. It might! But it is hard to know from the photos that Amazon provided.


I agree, based on Amazon's pictures it doesn't look like that light does a very good job, especially when compared to lights like yours that seem to get the job done. I'm dying to read reviews, and hopefully they'll be favorable both in terms of lighting and battery usage.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I ended up getting the Mighty Bright Duet II, and like it.  But it does have kind of an Andorian look to it.

Gene


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I ended up getting the Mighty Bright Duet II, and like it. But it does have kind of an Andorian look to it.
> 
> Gene


How sad am I, that I instantly knew what you meant by 'Andorian' .....


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Just drop in at Wally World and get one of those inexpensive LED light thingies that strap on your head.
> You can pretend you are Jeff Corwin exploring a tropical swamp at night, keeping an eye out for gators, crocs, and the occasional giant python.


As silly as some people think, that's a great idea. I have two different LED head lights. I use them all the time instead of a hand held flashlight for tasks around the house. They would probably work well for a Kindle reading light.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not so patiently waiting for the K3 to arrive, so I went ahead and ordered the lighted cover, figuring I can return it if it's either not bright enough or if the cover is too bulky with the light. Those are my main concerns.

I do already have a Mighty Brite and my problem with traveling is that it has a power button that easily gets turned on inside the luggage. I could reverse or remove the batteries, I guess, but it adds yet another step. I really like the idea of a built-in light, just hope that reality meets my expectations. All the early Kindle reviewers who saw the lighted case seemed to really like it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> How sad am I, that I instantly knew what you meant by 'Andorian' .....


I knew it, too! Perhaps that may not help our "sad" state, but at least you're not alone!


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

To me, all the photos Amazon has posted of the lighted cover make it look as if it's casting a great deal of light everywhere except on the screen.  In the photo mrkalel posted, you can see that the light's all going on the reader's leg.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mrkalel said:


> From all the pics I have seen with the Lighted Cover, the bottom left corner of the Kindle's screen seems a bit dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm concerned about the same thing but I ordered the cover because I just had to see if it works. I can return it to Amazon for a full refund if it doesn't perform as expected.

That's the great thing about Amazon. They make it so easy to return things that it increases their business by allowing people to try things with no fear of getting stuck with it. More people probably keep things than return them. It's a great business policy.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I actually cancelled my pre order for the lighted cover. I too am worried - I use a M-Edge cover now (Halsea) with the M-Edge light..although I prefer my MightyBright travelflex light...actually with the K3 I am thinking about a light that does not REQUIRE a cover to work.

I saw the Belkin light at Target...but have no idea if it will work on the new K3 or not. It looks like a nice one though!


----------



## mrkalel (Aug 4, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> I actually cancelled my pre order for the lighted cover. I too am worried - I use a M-Edge cover now (Halsea) with the M-Edge light..although I prefer my MightyBright travelflex light...actually with the K3 I am thinking about a light that does not REQUIRE a cover to work.
> 
> I saw the Belkin light at Target...but have no idea if it will work on the new K3 or not. It looks like a nice one though!


Well I have it one order... I'll try it out, hopefully it will be great, if not I will have to return it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I ended up getting the Mighty Bright Duet II, and like it. But it does have kind of an Andorian look to it.
> 
> Gene





Linjeakel said:


> How sad am I, that I instantly knew what you meant by 'Andorian' .....


ROFL!!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone who gets the lighted cover please let us know if you like it. I'm trying to decide on what accessories
to order when I get mine!


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I might kill my pre-order for this. A built in light is kind of cool, but I don't know if I'll ever actually use it. I might pitch in a few extra bucks and get an Oberon cover. I'm trying to talk myself into it, anyway.


----------



## roa71 (Jan 28, 2009)

i am hooked on the built in light.  i am one of those people that is constantly misplacing things.  and, when i have time to read, i don't like having to look for where i last left the reading light.  i want to spend that time actually reading.

thus, having the light built into the case, as long as i can find my kindle, i am good to go.

may seem trivial, but makes a big difference to me.

i currently use the medge case and light on my K1.  

i preordered the new amazon case with light.  hoping that the light has good coverage and not too much of a drain on the kindle battery.  the medge light uses a AAA battery and it lasts for a while.  so, we shall see..

rick..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've decided to cancel my order for the cover with the built in light. After thinking on it, I've realized it won't work for me. I normally read with my Kindle on it''s side, propped up on the peeramid pillow. The corner with the light will be up against the pillow, so there will be no place to pull the light out.

I'll stick with my Mighty brites.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I have the lighted cover on order and I'll leave it there. If it doesn't work for me, I'll send it back and get something else...but I hope it works to my satisfaction 

Sandy


----------



## hdsport82 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> I have the lighted cover on order and I'll leave it there. If it doesn't work for me, I'll send it back and get something else...but I hope it works to my satisfaction
> 
> Sandy


+1

I went fot the lighted cover after a week of indecision will return it as well if it turns out to not work to my requirements. The fact it's built in and uses the Kindle for charge suits me (assuming it doesn't do something disastrous to the battery life!)


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Curse you, Indecision! 

I only ever see myself potentially using the light in my bedroom, but even them I am not so sure. It's just the integration is such a cool feature. I'm totally buying into the Oberon hype, though. I guess I still have a bit more time to cancel.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> Just drop in at Wally World and get one of those inexpensive LED light thingies that strap on your head.
> You can pretend you are Jeff Corwin exploring a tropical swamp at night, keeping an eye out for gators, crocs, and the occasional giant python.


You laugh!...but I totally have one of those for reading in bed


----------



## shoppegirl (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I just canceled my plain K3 cover for the lighted one too. I'm keeping my fingers crossed hoping that it was a bad picture on Amazon's part...   Happy thoughts....


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I just had a horrible realization. I actually HAVE a ship date (Aug 31) for the lighted cover, and I was thinking that at least I'd get to get to play with the cover while waiting for the K3 (est. Sep 8 at the time I ordered). But the light is powered by the Kindle, so I guess I probably won't even get to turn on the light!

Bummer. Well, I did take the free shipping for the cover, so maybe they'll arrive more or less at the same time.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to say, the cover with a light that runs on the Kindle battery was the main reason I really wanted the K3.  It seems to be the solution to the "can I read it in the dark?" issue.  Do you guys think some other company will be making a light that also runs on the Kindle battery soon?

N


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I have the lighted cover (chocolate brown) on pre-order.  I like the way they integrated it into the cover and made it run off the Kindle battery.  I won't use it that much, but when I do Its right there.  No searching through my nightstand to find my book light.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

amafan said:


> I won't use it that much, but when I do Its right there.


That's my logic, too. I don't often need a light, but twice have flown cross-country in a seat with a burned-out overhead light. Not being able to read on the flight was horrible since I'm not good at sleeping on planes. And bringing a booklight isn't worth the trouble.


----------



## roa71 (Jan 28, 2009)

i actually use the light more than i thought i would.  on my current K1 i have a medge case with light and i use it all the time.

obviously, at night.  but, even in low light situations.  i could squint and get by, but the light really takes the strain off my eyes.

i too have the new lighted cover from amazon on preorder..

rick..


----------



## Kindlekelly (May 27, 2010)

I have to replace batteries at least once a week, so the lighted case was a good decision for me. If I feel the light isn't sufficient, I will probably just return it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't decide if I should get this or not. I'm SO undecided. I really like the idea of the built-in light and not needing to ever change the battery. And THEN the decision of what color. Black would be good because it would match everything, but I also would like the cover to "stand out" if I have it on a table. Pink? Blue? I'm not a green person.  I sure wish there was a purple choice.  I'd really like to find out what M-Edge is planning for their covers. I don't want to have multiple covers for my K3. Although I could get the pink one and if I decide I don't like it, I can return it.   

ETA: I just ordered the pink lighted cover. I think I talked myself into it. Thank goodness for a generous return policy.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I can't decide if I should get this or not. I'm SO undecided. I really like the idea of the built-in light and not needing to ever change the battery. And THEN the decision of what color. Black would be good because it would match everything, but I also would like the cover to "stand out" if I have it on a table. Pink? Blue? I'm not a green person. I sure wish there was a purple choice. I'd really like to find out what M-Edge is planning for their covers. I don't want to have multiple covers for my K3. Although I could get the pink one and if I decide I don't like it, I can return it.
> 
> ETA: I just ordered the pink lighted cover. I think I talked myself into it. Thank goodness for a generous return policy.


I'm undecided as well. I have 2 sleeves on the way already, BUT having a built-in light would be very convenient for me as well. Though I just saw some nice ones over at http://www.i-nique.com/model.asp/cn=6/c=544 so who knows what I might end up with other than the 2 sleeves. lol


----------



## mvdarend (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm also hoping that it's just a bad photo on Amazons part. Ordered from the UK shop (Kindle 3 ordered in the US).

Estimated dispatch date for the cover is August 26th, hopefully both items arrive on the same day


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Now I am thinking that it might have just been an exceptionally bad photo.

The CNET video review  seemed to really like the lighted cover.


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

The review on CNET gives the case high marks.

Problem is $$$$. Seems a bit on the high side. Half the cost of the Kindle.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Mac Jones said:


> The review on CNET gives the case high marks.
> 
> Problem is $$$$. Seems a bit on the high side. Half the cost of the Kindle.


If you do the breakdown, it isn't quite as bad. Well, what I should say is if you compare other cases and the book lights marketed for the Kindle. The M-Edge Prodigy case will most likely be around $40-$50. Their e-luminator light is $25. So you are looking at $65-$75 for a "lighted" cover. An Oberon Design cover, without any light at all, is $75. A Kandle book light (no cover, just the light) is $40 but you can sometimes find it on sale.

So.. back to the breakdown. If you 'assume' that a specific Kindle book light typically is $25, you are still only paying $34.99 for the cover.

I know people have used other regular clip on book lights. I tried that at first and I just didn't like the bulk. I also didn't like having to unclip the darn thing. I have limited space next to my bed and I'm always knocking little things off (like my eye glasses, remote control, etc.). With my K2, I had the M-Edge Prodigy cover with the e-luminator added inside. Much nicer to have a flat object to lay on the night stand - and I always had a book light when I needed it. (I still have an e-luminator on hand in case I decide I'd rather have an M-Edge cover, but I want to see how well I like the Amazon lighted cover.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> Now I am thinking that it might have just been an exceptionally bad photo.
> 
> The CNET video review  seemed to really like the lighted cover.


That was a great video! I was even more impressed that I could watch it full screen and it was still sharp.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is the original Amazon picture and one I found in a review of the Kindle 3:

















The picture on the right makes the light look a little more even.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

I am so waiting for reports on the cover. In case they turn out OK, it would be great to have the integrated case(1 accessory less)


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

****SIGH****

Initially I thought that the Amazon lighted case was way too expensive, thereby finally justifying an Oberon purchase  But *NOW* after stalking and obsessing for a while, the Amazon case is looking pretty darn practical  I'm completely at a loss. I was having a hard enough time choosing an Oberon cover.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

I hear ya. =)


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I gave in & ordered the lighted cover. I've been indecisive & then thought about being on a plane w/bad light & not having to fold myself under the seat to get into my bag for a light if it was right there.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> ****SIGH****
> 
> Initially I thought that the Amazon lighted case was way too expensive, thereby finally justifying an Oberon purchase  But *NOW* after stalking and obsessing for a while, the Amazon case is looking pretty darn practical  I'm completely at a loss. I was having a hard enough time choosing an Oberon cover.


If you really want the Oberon, you should get it. You probably won't be satisfied with any other cover if your heart is set on an Oberon. It's really not that much more expensive... 

As for me, I just ordered my K3 today. I'm tired of sharing my K1 with my DD. And I ordered this light-integrated cover in blue. I can't wait! I get so tired of replacing the batteries in my booklight or not having batteries so reading without my light (that is attached to my Oberon  ). I think this is a great solution if the light doesn't glare and the coverage is even. I can't wait to read all of your reports when you get yours!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rockstone said:


> I am so waiting for reports on the cover. In case they turn out OK, it would be great to have the integrated case(1 accessory less)


There are a number of media reviews up today. . . . .some mention the light. At least one. . .I don't remember which now. . .said that the light did, in fact, illuminate the screen just fine.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I have the the lighted case on order and have high hopes that it will be the perfect light.   I would not think of canceling the pre-order, because if the same thing happens as with the DXG, the covers will go to back order also.

Chuck


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I ordered the lighted cover with my Kindle 3.  I am used to the Sony lighted cover and it works great, I now prefer its gentle light to my mighty bright and the convenience of having it there all the time is what I love.

I saw one review yesterday that showed the Kindle lighted cover worked great.  It even switches off automatically when the reader goes to sleep and back on when you wake it up, so no worries about it draining if you fall asleep and leave it pulled out.  Very impressed by that


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Was just wondering what the impact of the light on the battery life would be  Did not see any info to this effect anywhere.
This will be crucial to a lot of folks in taking the decision i guess.....


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

rockstone said:


> Was just wondering what the impact of the light on the battery life would be  Did not see any info to this effect anywhere.
> This will be crucial to a lot of folks in taking the decision i guess.....


Yes. I have decided to order the K3 and will wait to hear reviews on the cover's battery consumption before I consider it further. Ya'll that have ordered one please keep us posted.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

I wanted one of these but then changed my mind. I don't want a drain on the Kindle's battery. I'd rather deal with an awkward light that has the extra juice. 

I just don't like charging. It always is a nuisance 

whatever :/


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

It can't be that big of a drain, I don't think. LED lights use so little power, and the wattage on the light has to be pretty low.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> If you really want the Oberon, you should get it. You probably won't be satisfied with any other cover if your heart is set on an Oberon. It's really not that much more expensive...


I like your reasoning  Note my screen name  It doesn't have to be that way all of the time, but when something piques my interest, look out. I will analyze and obsess until I've determined which option is superior and then I will be content. I'm still not 100% on this one though.


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

I've noticed that the pre-order for these is gone and they are listed as "In Stock" for anyone interested.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

rockstone said:


> Was just wondering what the impact of the light on the battery life would be  Did not see any info to this effect anywhere.
> This will be crucial to a lot of folks in taking the decision i guess.....


According to this review, http://blogkindle.com/2010/08/new-kindle-3-review-hands-on/#screen, the estimated battery life with the light on continuously is 21-22 hours. That seems more than acceptable to me, although I also wonder if this additional drain on the battery would reduce the overall life of the battery itself before replacement. With the battery not being user-replaceable, that could be another issue.

I'm still keeping my order for the lighted cover. It will certainly be good for emergency situations while traveling, although I'll have to see if I still use my Mighty Brite while at home.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

My lighted cover is scheduled to arrive today. Unfortunately my k3 doesn't have an ETA yet - so I can't tell you if I like it yet!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I received my lighted cover on Friday but my Kindle arrived yesterday. I tried the light reading in bed last night in a dark room.  Unfortunately, I've decided to send it back. The upper right of the screen is well lit but it gets progressively darker as you move down to the left until the lower left corner is quite dark. I had to really strain to read the text in that area. Now, I'm 61 and need a lot of light to read. Maybe it would work for younger people. 

It's a real shame because it's such a neat design. If I pinched the top plastic corner of the extended light between my thumb and forefinger as though I were going to push it in, and tilt it back ever so slighty changing the angle of the light, the whole screen is lit perfectly but the stem of the light is not flexible and it won't stay that way. 
Ive ordered the non-lighted cover instead. I like the lightweight compact design.


----------



## pattiea (Aug 26, 2010)

My cover came last Friday and my Kindle arrived yesterday. The light is definitely stronger/brighter in the upper right corner than in the lower left, but there's still enough light to see the entire screen. I am not sure how much I'll use it but I am definitely keeping it -- at least for now.

Here's a picture I took last night:


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

I have the black lighted cover from Amazon and I love it.  I read in bed every night with that being the only light and it is absolutely great.  The arm is not bendable but it lights up the whole screen and it is so convenient to have the light as a part of the cover and not to have to worry about clipping one on or trying to adjust one all the time.  IMHO it is worth every cent I paid for it.


----------



## mvdarend (Aug 15, 2010)

stanghla said:


> IMHO it is worth every cent I paid for it.


I agree, it's great. Doesn't light up the screen as evenly as I would like, but the lower left corner is lit up well enough for my eyes.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

pattiea said:


> My cover came last Friday and my Kindle arrived yesterday. The light is definitely stronger/brighter in the upper right corner than in the lower left, but there's still enough light to see the entire screen. I am not sure how much I'll use it but I am definitely keeping it -- at least for now.
> 
> Here's a picture I took last night:


Now, mine doesn't look like that at all. The bottom left corner is downright dark. Did you use a flash for our picture? As I said in my post above, a slight tilt back and the lighting was perfect. I wonder if there is a slight difference in the tilt from cover to cover.  Maybe I should try a replacement and it would be better.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

My Lighted Cover casts enough light on the lower left corner to easily read. No strain on the eyes. I'm very happy with it and my girlfriend is very jealous because she can't get one for her K2i.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

DD said:


> As I said in my post above, a slight tilt back and the lighting was perfect. I wonder if there is a slight difference in the tilt from cover to cover.  Maybe I should try a replacement and it would be better.


I was wondering that, too, when I read your first note. It couldn't hurt to try another one just to see before you give up on it. I wish I could tell you what mine's like but a) the cover is still in the mail, and b) my K3 isn't even in the mail yet.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I already ordered the non lighted cover and have the lighted one packaged to go back. I wonder if Amazon would frown on me buying yet another one and returning it or the plain one.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

DD, Maybe you call call customer service and explain that for some reason your lighted cover doesn't light your entire Kindle screen even though it is supposed to?  Then I don't think they would have a problem with giving you a straight exchange, esp. if they haven't sent out your non-lighted cover yet.

N


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

@Neekeebee, it already shipped and will be here tomorrow. I decided to go ahead and order another lighted one. I went for Prime 1-day so it will also be here tomorrow. I will compare both lighted ones to see if there's a difference. Then, I'll be returning 2 of them. I hesitated to do this because I remember someone posting here last year saying Amazon cancelled his account because of too many returns. But, with the exception of my replacement troubles with the K2 last year, I can count on one hand the number of times I've returned things to Amazon since its inception. I was always suspicious of that cancellation post anyway. I just hate to give up on the lighted cover because I really want it to work for me. I'll report back...


----------



## pattiea (Aug 26, 2010)

DD said:


> Now, mine doesn't look like that at all. The bottom left corner is downright dark. Did you use a flash for our picture? As I said in my post above, a slight tilt back and the lighting was perfect. I wonder if there is a slight difference in the tilt from cover to cover.  Maybe I should try a replacement and it would be better.


Nope, no flash, but there was a table lamp on in the room since the camera I used can't take photos when it's that dark. But even with the cover being the only light in the room, it is enough for me to read the lower left corner.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I meant to post in this thread, but I inadvertently put this in a different one with a similar subject.  Apologies to those who saw it twice!

I received my K3 and lighted cover a couple of days ago, and I love them both.  The built-in reading light is ingenious IMO, and I think it works great (yes the lower left corner is less lit then the top right but it's still plenty of light to read, even in pitch dark).  Not heavy at all to me, but then again this combination is under a pound, and my K2/Oberon/Mighty Bright weighed in around 1 lb, 7 oz....so it's all relative.  Even w/o the Mighty Bright, it weighed 1 lb 4 oz, heavier than this by almost 1/2 lb!  Anyway, this is simple and easy and not clunky at all.  I think it's a keeper!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

DD said:


> @Neekeebee, it already shipped and will be here tomorrow. I decided to go ahead and order another lighted one. I went for Prime 1-day so it will also be here tomorrow. I will compare both lighted ones to see if there's a difference. Then, I'll be returning 2 of them. I hesitated to do this because I remember someone posting here last year saying Amazon cancelled his account because of too many returns. But, with the exception of my replacement troubles with the K2 last year, I can count on one hand the number of times I've returned things to Amazon since its inception. I was always suspicious of that cancellation post anyway. I just hate to give up on the lighted cover because I really want it to work for me. I'll report back...


Yes, please do let us know if the second lighted cover works better for you. Good luck! (I've got mine and am looking forward to having a Kindle to attach to it!)

N


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are a few pictures I took of mine in a pitch black room without a flash, 3 different angles (loving the matte skin!)

Head-on:








Angle-top Angle-bottom


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> I received my lighted cover on Friday but my Kindle arrived yesterday. I tried the light reading in bed last night in a dark room. Unfortunately, I've decided to send it back. The upper right of the screen is well lit but it gets progressively darker as you move down to the left until the lower left corner is quite dark. I had to really strain to read the text in that area. Now, I'm 61 and need a lot of light to read. Maybe it would work for younger people.
> 
> It's a real shame because it's such a neat design. If I pinched the top plastic corner of the extended light between my thumb and forefinger as though I were going to push it in, and tilt it back ever so slighty changing the angle of the light, the whole screen is lit perfectly but the stem of the light is not flexible and it won't stay that way.
> Ive ordered the non-lighted cover instead. I like the lightweight compact design.





DD said:


> @Neekeebee, it already shipped and will be here tomorrow. I decided to go ahead and order another lighted one. I went for Prime 1-day so it will also be here tomorrow. I will compare both lighted ones to see if there's a difference. Then, I'll be returning 2 of them. I hesitated to do this because I remember someone posting here last year saying Amazon cancelled his account because of too many returns. But, with the exception of my replacement troubles with the K2 last year, I can count on one hand the number of times I've returned things to Amazon since its inception. I was always suspicious of that cancellation post anyway. I just hate to give up on the lighted cover because I really want it to work for me. I'll report back...


New lighted cover arrived today. Now I have the first lighted cover, the second lighted cover, and the plain cover. Two of them are going back.

I took both lighted covers down to the basement in a room that has absolutely no windows and no light. I tried both of them. What a difference in the newer lighted one! The first one's light just didn't seem to be at the right angle. The bottom left corner (and more) was left so dark I couldn't read it. The second cover's light is perfect. Yes, the light is still brighter in the upper right corner, but it doesn't diminish enough as you go down the page to be a problem. The lower left corner is sufficiantly lighted for me to read without strain.

I thought it curious that there were such mixed reviews. I'm so happy I gave a replacement a try because, apparently, there are slight differences in the angle of the light from cover to cover. I'm very happy with this one now.

Those of you who love the idea of this cover as I do but are disappointed in the lighting of the lower left corner, you might want to try a replacement. I'm so happy I did. Sorry, Amazon CS, to cause you more work. But I feel at $60, I should have a cover with a light that is right.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

DD said:


> The second cover's light is perfect. Yes, the light is still brighter in the upper right corner, but it doesn't diminish enough as you go down the page to be a problem. The lower left corner is sufficiantly lighted for me to read without strain.


Yay! I'm so glad that the second lighted cover does the trick.


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

I was actually wondering the same thing myself with the lighted cover but from some of the reviews that I've seen most people seem to like it so I ordered one.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

I was going to keep my K3 nekked, but after using it a couple of days, I love holding it with no cover, but i feel like its going to get broken. I've decided to try the amazon lighted cover.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got my lighted Amazon Kindle cover for K3, and I'm absolutely thrilled with it! With K3 within, it's no thicker than my K2 with the Amazon cover, which surprised me! The back cover, containing the lighting mechanism, is only a couple of mm thicker than the front cover. The lighting of my screen is obviously a bit less on the lower left corner, but that's true with any other external clip-on lighting that I used with my K2, and it's actually MORE than adequate for me to read, even with a tiny font.

I would have preferred a lower price, but this cover is EXACTLY what I'd hoped it would be, and the NON-lighted cover I'd ordered with the K3 is going back! Nicely done, Amazon! THANKS!!!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

NeroAZ said:


> I was going to keep my K3 nekked, but after using it a couple of days, I love holding it with no cover, but i feel like its going to get broken. I've decided to try the amazon lighted cover.


I was the in same quandry. I _*love*_ reading the K3 without a cover - the whole point of a wonderfully svelte and lightweight design. But I have always had covers for my previous Kindles and ordered the AZ lighted cover when I pre-ordered the K3. The cover is excellent, IMHO, and perfect for the K3. The engineering and design of the light is absolutely brilliant and is more than adequate for reading in the dark. This coming from someone who has a Mighty Bright Flex2, Kandle and Octovo Solis.

I love the cover - but love the naked Kindle! What am I to do?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Skydog said:


> I love the cover - but love the naked Kindle! What am I to do?


Would a happy medium be reading the covered Kindle while you are naked?


----------

